# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals)  احدث مخططات الايفون Iphone

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي ويركاته*  لقد تم اضافة احدث مخططات لهواتف الايفون ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم من يريد المساهة في  الموقع ماعليه سوي مراسلتي علي احدي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي الموجدوة بالموقع   رابط الموقع : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

